# Sammy Deleon



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I thought I would start a topic on here for Big Sammy. The man has done work on alot of cars but the biggest one's being Darkside 58 and Perfect Score. Both title holders. Got to give the homie his respect. Sammy is located in Napa CA. 707-637-3805


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

Young looking dude packing old timer skills


----------



## TonyKilo213 (Aug 17, 2009)

Your Sick Full you need some meds cus I need some Art work from you lol....I need my trunk Airbrushed you want to fly out to LA >?? Nice job man !


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyKilo213_@Dec 13 2009, 07:48 PM~15972181
> *Your Sick Full you need some meds cus I need some Art work from you lol....I need my trunk Airbrushed you want to fly out to LA >?? Nice job man !
> *


Sammy's already been flown to LA. He will come if time permits him to. Sammy has done work for me and he gets down.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

PROPS 4 SAMMY :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I will post up more pics of Sammy's work.


----------



## GONE408 (Nov 13, 2009)

WAS THIS 58 IN IMPALAS MAG?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GONE408_@Dec 15 2009, 06:59 PM~15993178
> *WAS THIS 58 IN IMPALAS MAG?
> *


Which one!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: HEY BRO IN THE THIRD PIC I NOTICED HE WAS USING A GREY SCOTCHIE. WHAT WAS HE SCUFFING? WAS IT THE CLEAR OR WAS THAT BASE?  :biggrin: JUST CURIOUS, SEEN IT DONE BEFORE BUT NEVER FIGURED WHAT FOR. :uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tyte


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 19 2009, 09:17 PM~16034534
> *  :biggrin: HEY BRO IN THE THIRD PIC I NOTICED HE WAS USING A GREY SCOTCHIE. WHAT WAS HE SCUFFING? WAS IT THE CLEAR OR WAS THAT BASE?   :biggrin: JUST CURIOUS, SEEN IT DONE BEFORE BUT NEVER FIGURED WHAT FOR. :uh:  :uh:
> *


I couldn't tell you bro. Give him a call, real cool people he will tell you what he was doing with it.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 22 2009, 09:24 AM~16056859
> *I couldn't tell you bro. Give him a call, real cool people he will tell you what he was doing with it.
> *



 :biggrin: :uh: THANX!!!!!!


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

This dude gets down,he did my homies engine bay in his '63.Alot of detail too,tight work Sammy!!!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Dec 19 2009, 11:17 PM~16034534
> *  :biggrin: HEY BRO IN THE THIRD PIC I NOTICED HE WAS USING A GREY SCOTCHIE. WHAT WAS HE SCUFFING? WAS IT THE CLEAR OR WAS THAT BASE?   :biggrin: JUST CURIOUS, SEEN IT DONE BEFORE BUT NEVER FIGURED WHAT FOR. :uh:  :uh:
> *


hey chelu i'm pretty sure he's scuffin clear,or intercoat clear.cause scufin rite on airbrush work,as thin as the paints are for airbrushin,you would ruin it.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 27 2009, 03:09 AM~16099731
> *hey chelu i'm pretty sure he's scuffin clear,or intercoat clear.cause scufin rite on airbrush work,as thin as the paints are for airbrushin,you would ruin it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Set of skirts Sammy did for me.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin real good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BAD ASS WORK


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

That guys got some skills love the skulls.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

All of the wood grain on this ride was airbushed by sammy. Looks like real wood grain.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 5 2010, 01:32 AM~16187687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

so the guy that u r posting is the builder/owner too. but regardless, they are the baddest cars on planet earf. i liked that wagon too. is that built in garage or shop.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 5 2010, 03:44 AM~16188649
> *so the guy that u r posting is the builder/owner too. but regardless, they are the baddest cars on planet earf. i liked that wagon too. is that built in garage or shop.
> *


This guy only did the airbrush work. He dosen't own any of these rides.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 4 2010, 11:35 PM~16187725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16257083
> *
> *


 any more pics of this car? And let me guess the owner is from oakland?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 11 2010, 04:38 PM~16257096
> *
> *


BAD ASSS


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 4 2010, 11:32 PM~16187687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin top notch right there :wow: :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

man this guy has got it down!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sammy TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Where's al the pics at


----------

